

"Linux has a driver problem" is a myth - kungfudoi
http://lwn.net/Articles/276973/

======
PieSquared
Linux has no problems with drivers, no, none at all. It's just that all those
drivers seem to have a problem with Linux.

(Hmm... Could that be because they were compiled on Windows and use the
Windows API? Nah, can't be.) </sarcastic rant>

Actually, the driver situation for Linux has improved drastically since
before. I mean, my 3d-accelerated nVidia card still crashes the X server every
so often, but at least I have drivers for most of my hardward. (Although I've
had some problems with webcams...) Anyway, good luck to this project.

